# Oxygen sensors - quote from Chevy



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It’s an O2 sensor. Of course it’s burnt.

Yeah $1,000 for the 2 sensors is pretty steep.

Top of my head $150 for the sensors… Say 2 hours labor at $150/hr…. $400 to $500 is definitely reasonable.


----------



## msd1992 (Jul 19, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> It’s an O2 sensor. Of course it’s burnt.


My first thought too. 😂 Yeah I was expecting around $600ish but $1,000 definitely seems excessive. Appreciate your response!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

2 hours? I miss the days of being able to replace an O2 sensor in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> 2 hours? I miss the days of being able to replace an O2 sensor in about 10 minutes.


I mean 2 hours seems a little much. The downstream should take them about 5 minutes or less and the upstream maybe 30 if they are taking a 20 minute break while doing it. Maybe they are including diagnostic time?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you cannot diagnose the sensor with a OBDII reader, buy the o2 wrench and a replacement front sensor to start and replace the front one yourself. On a Gen I it is very accessible, not positive on a Gen II. 

These are examples, first find the size needed.


Amazon.com





Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance



These may not be the cheapest:








Amazon.com: Walker Products 350-34998 Oxygen Sensor, Original Equipment Replacement Premium O2 Sensor, 4-W Direct Fit : Automotive


Buy Walker Products 350-34998 Oxygen Sensor, Original Equipment Replacement Premium O2 Sensor, 4-W Direct Fit: Oxygen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Walker Products 250-241188 Oxygen Sensor, (4-W Direct Fit), 1 Pack : Automotive


Buy Walker Products 250-241188 Oxygen Sensor, (4-W Direct Fit), 1 Pack: Oxygen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

